
Ask HN: How do you validate freelancer identity? - social_quotient
When hiring direct freelancers&#x2F;development mainly. Without using something like Upwork or toptal how do you validate identity? I’d like to move away from these marketplaces but I’m curious how others reliably take on the direct risk?
======
BjoernKW
Same as with any business: By having a look at their website and other
publicly available information (e.g. their GitHub profile).

------
reaperofpower
If it's not on a site that manages a profile I normal check credo360.com to
see what they have done or even to go as far as to ask them to sign up there
and handle the transaction there

